# iTunes idea



## bjurusik (Feb 24, 2002)

I think Apple should include an option in the next release of iTunes which displays cover art.   I have very few playlists in the source window, which results in a lot of wasted space.  The space could easily be turned into a window for displaying the cover art.  A button could be added too in order to scroll through the cover art, booklet, and back.  I dunno, just an idea.


----------



## jsepeta (Mar 24, 2002)

i'd love to see iTunes minimize as small as Winamp on my PC. it's really tiny, and shows the contols (play, pause, etc.) as well as the name of the song and artist that are playing. it's a real help when i'm checking out my mp3's to make sure they sound ok.

does anyone know if iTunes supports audio plugins like winamp? that would be cool, to add compression, reverb, and other effects besides EQ.


----------



## apb3 (Mar 25, 2002)

this would also be a cool thing in Watson (TM). They already have the movie previews/trailers/posters under the showtimes.... 

Ever used it. I live by it now! But living in Boston may make it more useful since we have a lot of "events" going on, but the other modules are location-irrelevant. Give it a shot, yhe new modules they are continuously adding are great. (no I don't work for them, just paid the shareware fee -- worth every penny). 

Back on topic.... iTunes could take a page from the way Watson does this. Obviously, it's doable technologically speaking. maybe TM/copyright issues could get messy. Anyway I think it would be cool too. Also have an option to click on the CD cover and buy the CD (from CDnow or maybe Apple's own music store -- heheh). Music channels on my Directv do it al the time and not just with CDs.

And, the cover art just for the cover art's sake would make it worthwhile to artists/fans/etc... The bands need to Beeatch slap them record company maggots and start getting a say in what they do.

Too bad Apple (computer) had that thing with Apple (records) to not, basically, have a label. I can't quite remember the agreement exactly. Maybe this should be re-thought what with the Digital Hub push and all...

Come on guys, ideas?


----------



## jsepeta (Mar 29, 2002)

actually that's a great idea. note how apple licensed the amazon one click patent for ordering kodak prints? apple needs to make more money by tying themselves to SERVICES, just like Microsoft has leveraged their web browser and .NET logins with Ebay and other companies. If apple links to a way to sell CD's, then not only are they making $$$ from a new source, the RIAA can't come down on them because Apple is making a good attempt to sell music in a traditional format -- as a plastic, breakable object


----------



## apb3 (Mar 29, 2002)

I am still not clear on the details of the Apple/Apple "deal." There may be some legal difficulties here. But, yeah, it's a great idea -- send it in to apple, just mention my name...


----------



## Hypernate (Apr 7, 2002)

The Apple/Apple thing was pathetic. Basically, Apple Computer is to have nothing at all to do with music. I'm surprised that they were allowed to make iTunes, to tell you the truth. 

You know the system sound Sosumi? It was originally going to be called Xylophone, but Apple Records wouldn't allow it. So they chose Sosumi. Think about that for a minute  Sosumi = so sue me.

That's probably why it's now the ONLY original system sound left in Mac OS X.


----------



## apb3 (Apr 7, 2002)

yeah remember the sosumi thing......

i am part of the IP practice group far a pretty large law firm; and times, they are a'changin'....

I have sent my opinion to apple (i'm on sick leave now - just had shoulder surgery... so i have a lot of spare time on my hands and an incredibly difficult time typing - excuse any stupid typos).

I really think apple should ditch Sherlock, throw $ at the makers of Watson and incorporate Watson into the sys. Watson, as a name would make little sense, though - except as a tongue-in-cheek ref to sherlock. maybe iButler or iConcierge. i'm sure you guys could come up with some better ones...




> _Originally posted by Hypernate _
> *The Apple/Apple thing was pathetic. Basically, Apple Computer is to have nothing at all to do with music. I'm surprised that they were allowed to make iTunes, to tell you the truth.
> 
> You know the system sound Sosumi? It was originally going to be called Xylophone, but Apple Records wouldn't allow it. So they chose Sosumi. Think about that for a minute  Sosumi = so sue me.
> ...


----------



## symphonix (Apr 7, 2002)

iFindStuff


----------



## simX (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jsepeta _
> *i'd love to see iTunes minimize as small as Winamp on my PC. it's really tiny, and shows the contols (play, pause, etc.) as well as the name of the song and artist that are playing. it's a real help when i'm checking out my mp3's to make sure they sound ok.
> 
> does anyone know if iTunes supports audio plugins like winamp? that would be cool, to add compression, reverb, and other effects besides EQ. *



This isn't small enough for you?  (See attached picture)

Sure it doesn't show the name/artist/album, but it does if you stretch it just a bit so that iTunes can accomodate that info.

I think it gets as small enough as is humanely acceptable.  Anything smaller would constitute cruel and unusual punishment, which would make Apple putting out unconstitutional software. 

I have actually very little complaints with iTunes.  Here are some of my suggestions:

1.  Why when you convert songs, it creates a new playlist called "Converting Songs..."?  It should have it's own little separate thing like the "Radio Tuner" and "Library".  When you're not converting, it could hold the last set of imported files (à la iPhoto), which is very convenient.

2.  Why, why, WHY, when I have auto-synching enabled, does iTunes transfer checked songs in playlists that are unchecked in the Library?  It should only transfer checked songs in playlists if you only sync certain playlists.  That's really annoying, because I have some music that I don't want to transfer but like to listen to on my comp, so I can't create a usable playlist (if all the songs are left unchecked, it won't go on to a new song).

3.  Improve the visuals.  First is speed -- I get around 4-5 fps in OS X normally, on my G4 450 MHz.  That's pathetic!  Furthermore, visuals don't seem to be very good.  Visuals should change according to the music, not just arbitrarily.  Think about it this way:  when you watch a visual in relation to a piece of music, it should respond in the EXACT SAME WAY each time.  That means if it changes to a different effect, it should be in response to a change in beat/style of music, and this would happen every time you play the song.  Currently, visuals aren't really related to the music at all  I would be much more interested if I could get a similar visual effect every time I play a certain song.

4.  Allow music format plugins.  If I could program a plugin that would allow me to play MODs, S3Ms, XMs, MADHs, and all other file types of music, iTunes would rock 100x.  I would jump at the chance to program something like that.  Unfortunately, iTunes only currently supports device and visual plugins.   

These four problems are actually very minor, and overall I would still give iTunes at least a 4.5 star rating out of 5, if not a full 5.  iTunes simply rocks.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 7, 2002)

oooo itunes... its great.... i just hate it because it converted all my primus song titles to giberish.....out of the blue for no aparent reason.


----------



## apb3 (Apr 8, 2002)

where and when did you buy the offending CD. I'd also need the label, maker and the place that actually burned the CDs if you can get that info... Once i get back to the office after my surgery recovery time (around the 16th), i can check on an idea i have...





> _Originally posted by satanicpoptart _
> *oooo itunes... its great.... i just hate it because it converted all my primus song titles to giberish.....out of the blue for no aparent reason. *


----------



## Zeigan (May 6, 2002)

I would love to see them fix the horrendous playlist feature.  I hate adding music to a master list, searching through the master list to pull it into a play list.  I wish you could add it directly to the playlist and in doing so, it adds itself to the master list.  The way it lists music bothers me all around.

Audion 2 kicks a$$


----------



## sithious (May 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zeigan _
> *I would love to see them fix the horrendous playlist feature.  I hate adding music to a master list, searching through the master list to pull it into a play list.  I wish you could add it directly to the playlist and in doing so, it adds itself to the master list.  The way it lists music bothers me all around.
> 
> Audion 2 kicks a$$ *



er, you can. just create a playlist or select a playlist and drag songs into it. itunes will import directly into that playlist and also into the library ... quite simple.


----------



## apb3 (May 6, 2002)

are you sure? I know I've seen that happen, but it's always been flaky for me... sometimes it works and sometimes when I go back to it the songs that are there aren't REALLY there, if you know what i mean - the tracks are listed but it informs me I must insert the CD or some crap. Maybe this is just a bug specific to my setup or my stupidity...


----------



## Zeigan (May 6, 2002)

apb3: Same problem here.  You drag it into the list and it works fine until you turn it off.  Coming back later, it is never there.

I just dislike the overall look of the itunes playlists.


----------

